# Versiliani



## Sil (Sep 18, 2017)

eos M ef m 11-22


----------



## timor (Sep 18, 2017)

Wow. Pretty eerie, almost abstract, powerful in feelings. Good job !


----------



## Sil (Sep 18, 2017)

Thank Timor...very kind !!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2017)

Totally bizarre in a good way.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 18, 2017)

Striking! ... Strong! ... Dramatic!


----------



## Sil (Sep 19, 2017)

thank you all...


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 19, 2017)

Sil said:


> thank you all...


No ... thank you for sharing.


----------



## deeky (Sep 22, 2017)

Very nice.  There are definitely a lot of under-bridge/pier shots, but this on is different in a very good way.


----------



## Sil (Sep 23, 2017)

Thank deeky....


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 28, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## Sil (Sep 29, 2017)

thank benhasajeep.... and.... your avatar is beautiful !!!


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 29, 2017)

Sil said:


> thank benhasajeep.... and.... your avatar is beautiful !!!



Starting to get older, crotchey, but still like to throw zinngers.  So, they are fitting.


----------



## fmw (Oct 8, 2017)

Wow!  Super image.  Congratulations.


----------



## Alessandri Jean-Louis (Oct 9, 2017)

That is a wonderful picture... Outstanding.


----------



## Low_Sky (Oct 9, 2017)

Really nice, Sil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sil (Oct 11, 2017)

Fmw - Alessandri - Low Sky ( Alaska ...wow...) ...thank...very kind...;-)


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 11, 2017)

Strikingly good image. I've liked some of your other images, but this steps over from being a nice photo to something I would spend some time viewing in a gallery. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sil (Oct 14, 2017)

thank Dave ..very Kind...;-)


----------



## OldManJim (Oct 14, 2017)

Wow - excellent eye, great composition. Well done!


----------



## Sil (Oct 17, 2017)

Thank Brant !!! ;-)


----------

